# Incorporating M1T, Nolvadex, Saw Palmetto, and Liver Protection Medicine



## NeedRoidHelp (Aug 18, 2004)

I have got my hand on M1T, Nolvadex, Saw Palmetto, and Milk Thirsty (if I spelled it correctly). How do I incorporate the use of all of these? Do I have to use Nolvadex, Saw Palmetto, and Milk Thirsty (if I spelled it correctly) after the 4 weeks cycle of 10mg a day of M1T or I can use them all at the same time. At what dosage do I have to use.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 18, 2004)

You are making a mistake not stacking with trasnsdermal 4-AD, IMO. It is well worth the money. If your M1T is of good quality, you will have a serious lack of energy. What brand of M1T do you have?


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 18, 2004)

I agree, and I know from expirience.  Not only lethargy, but sinus infection like symptoms and depression.


----------



## NeedRoidHelp (Aug 18, 2004)

The one I got from bulknutrition.com. It is cheap. Here is the other one I saw but did not buy. it is expensive 

http://www.methyl-1-test.com/

Could you please recommend, this is not steroid, I am sure you could recommend. Please. 



What is trasnsdermal 4-AD, IMO? why do you recommend me those? please give a little bit detail if you can. if not, that is ok.  I will buy also  6 oxo. Is it gonna help with the post cycle:

Water retention 
Gyno (bitch tits) 
Testicular shutdown 
A smooth, soft look 

Thank You PirateFromHell


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 18, 2004)

NeedRoidHelp said:
			
		

> The one I got from bulknutrition.com. It is cheap. Here is the other one I saw but did not buy. it is expensive
> 
> http://www.methyl-1-test.com/
> 
> ...


 I presume you got Underground Labs' M1T, then. I encourage you to read the entire sticky oh PH/PS for these answers. IMO = In my opinion. Here is the sticky to read: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=27368
M1T is a legal steroid, and is pretty harsh for your first cycle. After reading that sticky and learning more about transdermals, 4-AD, PCT, etc, We will help you put a good beginner's stack together. Don't rush into this. Educate yourself first.


----------



## Purdue Power (Aug 18, 2004)

Yes, this is definately not what you want to do for your first stack.  You can save it for later down the road(good that you have it now, it will be banned later).  You should read the Prohormone/Prosteroid FAQ for sure.  I print it out for anyone who comes to me for advice.  Read up on the 1AD/4AD stack.  It is a tried and trued stack that is perfect for first and second stacks.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 18, 2004)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Read up on the 1AD/4AD stack.  It is a tried and trued stack that is perfect for first and second stacks.


I agree that it is a good beginner's stack, but 1-Test/4-AD is better, and that is what S1+ is (already in correct proportions).


----------



## NeedRoidHelp (Aug 18, 2004)

Is  trasnsdermal 4-AD from this website is what you talk about?

http://www.affordablesupplements.com/lgp_4-ad.asp


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=817

This is cheaper.

And I would wait to use the "liver protectants" untill after the cycle.


----------



## NeedRoidHelp (Aug 18, 2004)

Please recommend something from bulknutrition to substitute this product


http://www.affordablesupplements.com/formadrol_v2.asp

Is 4AD enough to stack with M1T and offset the side effect in addition to taking sax and milk thristle


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=817
> 
> This is cheaper.
> 
> And I would wait to use the "liver protectants" untill after the cycle.


This is a great deal on 4-AD, but you will have to buy something to stack it with (1-AD, or 1-T, or M1T). I still suggest 1-T for your first cycle. S1+ =  1-T and 4-AD together. Are you still leaning towards the M1T?


----------



## NeedRoidHelp (Aug 18, 2004)

Yes, will 4AD from bulknutrition help prevent


Water retention 
Gyno (bitch tits) 
Testicular shutdown 
A smooth, soft look 

Just link 6oxo or not?


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 18, 2004)

NeedRoidHelp said:
			
		

> Yes, will 4AD from bulknutrition help prevent
> 
> 
> Water retention
> ...


No, 4-AD can contribute to these. If you run the cycle right, it is very unlikely you will need something for this. But the safe thing to do is to have plenty Tamoxifen Citrate (aka Nolva) before you start the cycle. Ideally, you will use it only for PCT (NOT 6-OXO). But if you start seeing signs of gyno, begin taking the Tamoxifen immediately. M1T will shut you down. No preventing that. You will still be able to perform in bed if you keep enough 4-AD coming in. Don't get 4-AD on chicks, though. They can develop manly characteristics (And I don't mean liking NFL and Hooter's). Know this: the first few weeks of PCT after M1T can be tough compared to 1-Test or 1-AD. Your choice, though. You keep asking questions that are answered in that sticky. Read it for your own good.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 18, 2004)

Okay, you said you have nolva. Why are you asking about 6-oxo? Nolva is superior.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

NeedRoidHelp said:
			
		

> Yes, will 4AD from bulknutrition help prevent
> 
> 
> Water retention
> ...




I HIGHLY suggest that you read the PH FAQ at the top of the supplement forum.  I feel that one should always be educated on something that they take, and I dont feel that you know much at all.


----------



## NeedRoidHelp (Aug 18, 2004)

what is the first symptom of bitch tits?


----------



## redspy (Aug 18, 2004)

NeedRoidHelp said:
			
		

> what is the first symptom of bitch tits?


  When you start to look like a hairy version of Pamela Anderson. 

  There's a ton of posts on gyno on this forum, run a search.  You don't want to end up looking like this guy:-


----------



## redspy (Aug 18, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=25709&highlight=gyno
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=30844&highlight=gyno
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=24085&highlight=gyno


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 18, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> When you start to look like a hairy version of Pamela Anderson.
> 
> There's a ton of posts on gyno on this forum, run a search.  You don't want to end up looking like this guy:-


You don't wake up one day with them this bad. This guy didn't do his homework and wasn't prepared.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 18, 2004)

those are some nice little titties.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> those are some nice little titties.


 They could be yours someday!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Thats sick.  He had to get that way from being over weight.  Or maybe he is a she..


----------

